# halogen?



## spook313 (Mar 1, 2006)

i've been meaning to go buy some new lights, but just haven't had the money.  instead, my boy stole some from a garage for me. 

i'm not sure if this is the right kind of light, but 500 watts impressed me.

they look almost exactly like this one: here.

i'm really hoping this one works because bulbs for it are only like $5.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 1, 2006)

Halogen is the wrong spectrum and way too hot.

They make good flood lights and garage lights thats about it.

HPS (High Pressure Sodium) or MH (Metal Halide)

go here. for cheapies

http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EFamily.asp


----------



## spook313 (Mar 1, 2006)

damn.  thought i got some nice lights for free.  thanks for lettin' me know.


----------



## skunk (Mar 1, 2006)

spook if it were me regardless if it was the right light i would return it to proper owner and stomp a mud hole in my sons ass . florescent lights are much cheaper to buy than the penalty of theft and being an accomplice yourself . so please do the right thing and go to walmart and spend a few dallars on florescent tubes or even a couple of compact florescents . ps i know that your son was just trying to help but it is the same thing as encouraging him to steal .


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Mar 1, 2006)

If you're gonna get some buddy to jack anything, make it street lamps. Most of the reddish street lamps you see are HPS lamps. You'd need to get a shit load though cause they are usually only like 70w or 100w. But some of the bigger wattage ones are oput there. Some baseball fields and other arenas use MH in there stadium lights, but most are high wattage halogens. Better off buying one. You can get some decent, reconditioned HID at this website for pretty cheap. http://www.insidesun.com/index.php?action=category&id=2


----------



## spook313 (Mar 1, 2006)

haha, skunk, by "my boy" i didn't mean "my son".  i suppose where i'm from "my boy" is like saying "my friend".  you're right though, probably should have him give it back.  especially if it's no use to me...

btw, i'm 18 years old living with my mother (who knows about all of this - don't get angry).  i can hardly afford to grow marijuana so there's no way i could raise a kid.

and el diablo verde, i don't think anyone i know is going to steal street lights for me.  especially since about 1/8 of them work around here... haha.  thanks for the advice anyway though.


----------



## skunk (Mar 1, 2006)

ok my bad i thought i was gonna have to take a 4 hour drive to spank him myself lol. any way you have pictures what kind of light are you using there ?looks like there growing fine to me .and by the way mutt is right you will literally burn them up with that halogen light.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 2, 2006)

shit I didn't even notice. He stole the fuckers. shame on you dude. some poor dude that was using them to make a living fixing cars just lost a nights worth a work because of your boy. I just seen Halogen's and made a comment. Shit dude that was wrong. Steal from Uncle sam not one of the regular guys.

Leave an ounce in the dude's Mailbox or something at least. He didn't deserve to have his hard earned money stole for a grow op. damn.
hope I helped you to be legit. RESPECT dude.


----------



## zouse1234 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hiya Spook313 tam the man here, have you tried Ebay, i got four 400W HPS fittings complete with Ballast for under £150 thats about $80, better trying there than having stolen ones cause believe me when the other dude gets caught for something he will not be long in fireing your name forward, what you are doing or what your friend/boy is doing is so wrong man so my advise is get onto Ebay and buy them legit and if you have to save well it will make the harvest more worth while.


----------

